# Coffee or Tea?



## Ondine

For that special intimate -after meal- listening: coffee or tea?


----------



## mtmailey

I love tea better than coffee i find coffer nasty anyway.Addict use it get high with also,i am talking about coffee now.


----------



## Ondine

I am addicted to coffee, seriously 

But how I enjoy it


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

There is no such thing as too much coffee. 97 macchiatos to go please.....but I'll be back in five minutes for more.


----------



## Pyotr

How come no option for me?


----------



## Cosmos

I love both, but tea has more variety and less caffein.


----------



## PetrB

What is this "Tea" you mention?


----------



## aleazk

PetrB said:


> What is this "Tea" you mention?


Tsk, tsk, too much caffeine can have effects in the memory. ;-)


----------



## Novelette

Coffee is mother's milk.

So say I.


----------



## PetrB

Pyotr said:


> How come no option for me?


General demographic of TC too young to know the reference, and that is, "...or me?"


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> Tsk, tsk, too much caffeine can have effects in the memory. ;-)


Oh, now I remember, about two and a quarter centuries ago, a bunch of my fellow countrymen made one huge batch of it in Boston Harbor -- big party.

They decided that Coffee gave a better buzz, though.


----------



## Mahlerian

Tea, preferably green. Coffee is a morning drink.


----------



## drpraetorus

Chocolate, actually. Sometime with cinnamon and a little chili a la Mexico.


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> Tsk, tsk, too much caffeine can have effects in the memory. ;-)


Rollocks,tea is only imbibed at tea time...late afternoon.
This excludes all the mewling people who can't drink this or that. They are allowed carrot juice.


----------



## moody

PetrB said:


> Oh, now I remember, about two and a quarter centuries ago, a bunch of my fellow countrymen made one huge batch of it in Boston Harbor -- big party.
> 
> They decided that Coffee gave a better buzz, though.


I wonder why Americans cannot make a decent cup of tea in any case?


----------



## Guest

Cats definitely!

Eh? Wrong poll?

Sorry...let me put that right....

I should have said, "Batman"

http://www.sodahead.com/fun/50-this...542317/?link=ibaf&q=cat or dog, coffee or tea


----------



## KenOC

moody said:


> I wonder why Americans cannot make a decent cup of tea in any case?


Americans might not be tea experts, but AT LEAST they don't usually put milk or sugar in it. Talk about gagorific...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Tsk, tsk, too much caffeine can have effects in the memory. ;-)


I must agree! I can remember better than ever after a few pints of coffee!


----------



## Guest

Oh all right then, tea..the cup that cheers but doesn't inebriate. Preferably Ceylon, with milk.


----------



## Krummhorn

Tea ... iced tea specifically. Just regular pekoe tea, nothing special and not flavored. I do not use sugar or lemon. 

Coffee, twice a week ... the one day a week that I work at a charity shop, and the other is Sunday mornings after the first church service.


----------



## Ingélou

Madame la Marquise reserves the right to drink either tea or coffee, as the mood takes her, and depending on what her flunkeys come up with. Tea for listening to her in-chateau ensemble play Lully, and coffee when holding her weekly salon with Molière and his amis.


----------



## Taggart

moody said:


> I wonder why Americans cannot make a decent cup of tea in any case?


They put it in *salt* water! That's why the Boston Tea Party was a flop!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm surprised at the popularity of tea. It tastes like hot water with subtle flavouring whenever I drink it and I hate tea with milk or sugar.


----------



## schuberkovich

All types of tea! Japanese green tea, Jasmine tea, Japanese _mugicha_, English Breakfast Tea, Ceylon, Assam, Earl Grey, even weird herbal tea stuff. But only leaf tea - you can never go back to teabags after experiencing leaf tea properly.
My favourite tea company:








In addition, coffee me an upset stomach


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I do like tea, but it is nothing compared to coffee. And I don't use tea bags for tea, I do drink it properly.


----------



## jani

Mahlerian said:


> Tea, preferably green. Coffee is a morning drink.


Coffee is a drink suitable to all occasions.

Rank	Country	Consumption
1 Finland	12.0 kg
2 Norway	9.9 kg
3 Iceland	9.0 kg
4 Denmark	8.7 kg
5 Netherlands	8.4 kg
6 Sweden	8.2 kg
7 Switzerland	7.9 kg
8 Belgium	6.8 kg
9 Canada	6.5 kg
10 Bosnia and Herzegovina	6.2 kg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_coffee_consumption_per_capita


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I do like tea, but it is nothing compared to coffee. And I don't use tea bags for tea, I do drink it properly.


Finger suitably crooked?


----------



## Guest

What on earth are the Finns like - drinking all that coffee can't be good for them!?

...and top ten tea consumers

1 Paraguay 11 kg (390 oz) 
2 Uruguay 9.3 kg (330 oz) 
3 Argentina 6.7 kg (240 oz) 
4 Kuwait 3.8 kg (130 oz) 
5 Ireland 3.4 kg (120 oz) 
6 São Tomé and Príncipe 3.1 kg (110 oz) 
7 Mauritania 2.9 kg (100 oz) 
8 Iran 2.8 kg (99 oz) 
9 Turkey 2.8 kg (99 oz) 
10 Syria 2.7 kg (95 oz)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_consumption

China and India well down the list.


----------



## PetrB

moody said:


> I wonder why Americans cannot make a decent cup of tea in any case?


We have a thing about not being able to see the bottom of the cup through the liquid when full, which is exactly why Brits cannot make a decent cup of coffee,

Brit coffee is like making love on the beach ~ i..e. f______g near water.


----------



## Crudblud

I like and drink both. I usually just have instant because I'm often too lazy to wait for a proper pot in both cases. I don't partake of any special listening ritual beverages though.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> I like and drink both. I usually just have instant because I'm often too lazy to wait for a proper pot in both cases. I don't partake of any special listening ritual beverages though.


Ritual fueled by caffeine... OCD people don't need sex with that stimulation!.


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> We have a thing about not being able to see the bottom of the cup through the liquid when full, which is exactly why Brits cannot make a decent cup of coffee,


Some Brits, maybe. Some Yanks too, perchance?


----------



## moody

KenOC said:


> Americans might not be tea experts, but AT LEAST they don't usually put milk or sugar in it. Talk about gagorific...


No,no,no it has to have milk in it and you have it with what you call cookies (biscuits) or cake.
If you want it with lemon that's Russian tea and I would have thought it would be banned in America.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm surprised at the popularity of tea. It tastes like hot water with subtle flavouring whenever I drink it and I hate tea with milk or sugar.


Yes,but then you're still on soda pop.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> Yes,but then you're still on soda pop.


I think I'm too young to even know what that is.


----------



## moody

PetrB said:


> We have a thing about not being able to see the bottom of the cup through the liquid when full, which is exactly why Brits cannot make a decent cup of coffee,
> 
> Brit coffee is like making love on the beach ~ i..e. f______g near water.


I think I asked you once before whether you've been here. Because what you are saying is from history.
The one thing that shocked me when I first started doing business in the USA was how wishy washy the coffee was.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think I'm too young to even know what that is.


Yes dear ,I know ,I know---probably makes you sneeze.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> Yes dear ,I know ,I know---probably makes you sneeze.


Your archaic proverbs baffle me.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Your archaic proverbs baffle me.


That ain't no proverb.


----------



## Bix

I like a good coffee - pressure filtered with a drop of hot water, but that's only as a treat. Most of the time I drink herbal infusions - nettle, peppermint, dandelion, fennel, camellia (of multiple varieties).


----------



## Blue Hour

Cosmos said:


> I love both, but tea has more variety and less caffein.


I'm not sure that's true there are different varieties of coffee bean just as there are different varieties of tea leaf.










for me​


----------



## EricABQ

I don't drink either one. I used to drink 4 or 5 cans of Diet Mt. Dew a day to feed my caffeince addiction, but about 2 years ago I quit cold turkey.


----------



## Novelette

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I do like tea, but it is nothing compared to coffee. *And I don't use tea bags for tea, I do drink it properly.*


It's basically tea dust in a bag. 

Loose leaf tea is becoming increasingly accessible here in the states--where I live, at least. Darjeeling in the morning; Ceylon in the afternoon.


----------



## PetrB

MacLeod said:


> Some Brits, maybe. Some Yanks too, perchance?


Of course, those with British in their direct lineage


----------



## PetrB

Surreal said:


> I'm not sure that's true there are different varieties of coffee bean just as there are different varieties of tea leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me​


Like any plant, the taste is different depending upon the soil content, growing conditions, and with coffee, additional varied treatments in the roasting process -- all chemistry at work.


----------



## PetrB

EricABQ said:


> I don't drink either one. I used to drink 4 or 5 cans of Diet Mt. Dew a day to feed my caffeince addiction, but about 2 years ago I quit cold turkey.


Mountain Dew? That is _nasty _stuff!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I used to like coffee, but I can't take caffeine anymore. I usually drink tea, lots of it, when I'm home, usually Rooibos.


----------



## EricABQ

PetrB said:


> Mountain Dew? That is _nasty _stuff!


Yeah, it most definitely is. The diet wasn't as bad as the regular, though. The regular is like drinking a melted popsicle it's so sweet.


----------



## moody

Surreal said:


> I'm not sure that's true there are different varieties of coffee bean just as there are different varieties of tea leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me​


I drink Kenyan.


----------



## Kieran

Mahlerian said:


> Tea, preferably green. Coffee is a morning drink.


That's me! I love a capucinno in the morning, or if I'm having it at home, a black coffee. But tea the rest of the day, different types, heading towards camomile in the evening...


----------



## Wood

schuberkovich said:


> All types of tea! Japanese green tea, Jasmine tea, Japanese _mugicha_, English Breakfast Tea, Ceylon, Assam, Earl Grey, even weird herbal tea stuff. But only leaf tea - you can never go back to teabags after experiencing leaf tea properly.
> My favourite tea company:
> View attachment 21106


Yes, I'm the same. Variety of flavours is part of the pleasure.

Also, a teapot with a plunger and mini-scales are required for consistent results.









What supplier do you use, I couldn't read it on the image?


----------



## Blue Hour

moody said:


> I drink Kenyan.


I prefer Mocha if I can get it.


----------



## Taggart

PetrB said:


> Mountain Dew? That is _nasty _stuff!


You're not getting it from the right place. As the song has it:

Now learned men who use a pen
Have wrote your praises high
That sweet poitin from Ireland green
is stilled from wheat and rye
Put away your pills, it'll cure all ills
Be ye Christian, pagan or Jew
Take off your coat and grease your throat
With a bucket of the Mountain Dew


----------



## Wood

hayd said:


> Yes, I'm the same. Variety of flavours is part of the pleasure.
> 
> Also, a teapot with a plunger and mini-scales are required for consistent results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What supplier do you use, I couldn't read it on the image?


Then when the tea is made, perhaps the mini-scales can be lent to some of the contributors of this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/23550-what-do-you-think.html


----------



## schuberkovich

> What supplier do you use, I couldn't read it on the image?


Fortnum and Mason. Expensive but worth it


----------



## Bix

schuberkovich said:


> Fortnum and Mason. Expensive but worth it


Ah the Queen's Grocer


----------



## Wood

schuberkovich said:


> Fortnum and Mason. Expensive but worth it


Thanks, I'm planning on changing my supplier. The range looks pretty good there.

I've bookmarked the page.


----------



## deggial

tea of all kinds; coffee = Turkish.


----------



## Bix

deggial said:


> tea of all kinds; coffee = Turkish.


What would a Turkish coffee be, I imagine sweet?


----------



## moody

Surreal said:


> I prefer Mocha if I can get it.


It's available in all supermarkets.


----------



## moody

Bix said:


> What would a Turkish coffee be, I imagine sweet?


It's like Greek coffee --very.


----------



## Bix

moody said:


> It's like Greek coffee --very.


I don't think I'd like it then.


----------



## Ondine

Krummhorn said:


> Coffee, twice a week ... the one day a week that I work at a charity shop, and the other is Sunday mornings after the first church service.


That looks really nice, Krummhorn.


----------



## Ondine

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm surprised at the popularity of tea. It tastes like hot water with subtle flavouring whenever I drink it and I hate tea with milk or sugar.


I agree... I remember my childhood having tea just when having got a cold.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> I wonder why Americans cannot make a decent cup of tea in any case?


REALLY NOW? Look here, they come top three on the list!!!!



MacLeod said:


> What on earth are the Finns like - drinking all that coffee can't be good for them!?
> 
> ...and top ten tea consumers
> 
> 1 Paraguay 11 kg (390 oz)
> 2 Uruguay 9.3 kg (330 oz)
> 3 Argentina 6.7 kg (240 oz)
> 4 Kuwait 3.8 kg (130 oz)
> 5 Ireland 3.4 kg (120 oz)
> 6 São Tomé and Príncipe 3.1 kg (110 oz)
> 7 Mauritania 2.9 kg (100 oz)
> 8 Iran 2.8 kg (99 oz)
> 9 Turkey 2.8 kg (99 oz)
> 10 Syria 2.7 kg (95 oz)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_consumption
> 
> China and India well down the list.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> It's like Greek coffee --very.


Don't like Greek or Turkish coffee, far too sweet. I never have sugar in my coffee.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> REALLY NOW? Look here, they come top three on the list!!!!


It may be so ,but it doesn't mean they are good at it.
You OK COAG ?


----------



## deggial

Bix said:


> What would a Turkish coffee be, I imagine sweet?


if you put sugar in it  I don't like sugar in my tea or my coffee.


----------



## Ondine

moody said:


> I drink Kenyan.


Colombian dark toasted. Its scent is delicious while percolating.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> It may be so ,but it doesn't mean they are good at it.
> You OK COAG ?


AM I OKAY??? I LOVE COFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEE

YesIwillhaveafiftyseventhcupofcoffeemakeitatstrongasyoucan!!!!


----------



## moody

deggial said:


> if you put sugar in it  I don't like sugar in my tea or my coffee.


It is sweeter than you can imagine,but it's far too strong to have without.


----------



## Ondine

hayd said:


> Yes, I'm the same. Variety of flavours is part of the pleasure.
> 
> Also, a teapot with a plunger and mini-scales are required for consistent results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What supplier do you use, I couldn't read it on the image?


Mmmm... that teapot looks tempting


----------



## Ondine

Bix said:


> What would a Turkish coffee be, I imagine sweet?


I haven't drink Turkish but I think it has a strong flavour.


----------



## deggial

moody said:


> It is sweeter than you can imagine,but it's far too strong to have without.


it's not, really (far too strong, I mean).


----------



## moody

deggial said:


> it's not, really (far too strong, I mean).


Are you really going to argue about it? You live in the right area for it and you want to drink it without sugar--great !


----------



## deggial

nah, I'm not arguing. Just saying. But I'd never drink more than one in one go. Maybe people who drink 32507459476645 Starbucks coffees should go for it instead.


----------



## Pyotr

Normally I drink tea. I only drink coffee when I'm away from the house or workplace. As a special treat when I'm at a coffee shop or restaurant.


----------



## brotagonist

I love both.

I drink black, oolong, green, pu-er and hibiscus teas regularly and coffee in moderation, as it makes me too jittery.


----------



## Guest

hayd said:


>


I got one of those for...Father's Day, I think, along with Assam, China, Darjeeling...I added the Ceylon.

But I got one of these for Christmas...

View attachment 21153


And I use Lavazza Oro, when I can get it.

Tea first thing; coffee with breakfast; instant coffee mid-morning; tea with lunch; decaf coffee after dinner.

I am just getting so old and set in my ways. Bleurgh!!


----------



## KenOC

Funny true story. My wife and I live alone, kids are gone. We're quite habituated to coffee in the morning, six cups whoever makes it. This morning my wife made the coffee, and it was WAY stronger than usual. I asked, "How much coffee did you put in here?" She says, "Three spoonfuls*, like always." I said, "But it was really strong." She said, "Well, you didn't ask how much water I put in."

*That's Chinese porcelain soup spoons, rounded.


----------



## Bix

MacLeod said:


> I got one of those for...Father's Day, I think, along with Assam, China, Darjeeling...I added the Ceylon.
> 
> But I got one of these for Christmas...
> 
> View attachment 21153
> 
> 
> And I use Lavazza Oro, when I can get it.
> 
> Tea first thing; coffee with breakfast; instant coffee mid-morning; tea with lunch; decaf coffee after dinner.
> 
> I am just getting so old and set in my ways. Bleurgh!!


Gaggia machines are excellent.


----------



## ptr

I drink Coffee once a week when I have lunch with one of my friend who is a Barista (pro Coffee maker), I drink tea all day's of the week, mostly Sencha, Jasmine petals or Mullberry tea. Used to drink a lot of "black" tea's with milk, but has fallen in love with the greener teas (Chinese/Japanese), find then more subtle and refined.

Just sipping a cup brewed with Jasmine Dragon tears petals, very lovely! :tiphat:










/ptr


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> AM I OKAY??? I LOVE COFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEECOFFEE
> 
> YesIwillhaveafiftyseventhcupofcoffeemakeitatstrongasyoucan!!!!


Drink lots coffee and compose and you will be the first Australian Beethoven,


----------



## jurianbai

Mostly a tea drinker. I rarely drink hot coffee, prefer a chill version aka. Star Buck version, Hazelnut version.

This is photo I attached to talkclassical couple of years ago. Still drinking the same thing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'd play it safe and go for *Teaffee*[SUP]TM[/SUP].

A new invigorating drink, that all the "in people" are now drinking - the caffeine that we all know and love, to satisfy the coffee drinkers with new a taste and aroma but so reminiscent of that old favourite cup of tea pungent and refreshing!

Brought to you by _EddieRUKidding_ .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Drink lots coffee and compose and you will be the first Australian Beethoven,


*Brahms 

........


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Brahms
> 
> ........


Beethoven too drank a lot of coffee.


----------



## Taggart

jani said:


> Beethoven too drank a lot of coffee.


Given that he got through a bottle of wine a meal, he probably needed to! :cheers:


----------



## Celloman

Coffee does it for me, though I like a good cup of black tea. I'm something of an Anglophile, maybe I should switch...


----------



## deggial

jurianbai said:


> This is photo I attached to talkclassical couple of years ago. Still drinking the same thing.


you shouldn't leave it that long...


----------



## EricABQ

Taggart said:


> Given that he got through a bottle of wine a meal, he probably needed to! :cheers:


Hey, I have something in common with Beethoven.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am completely biased as I don't really like coffee, but tea, when brewed correctly in a teapot is my choice in this vote.

One of the few things my grandparents imprinted is the difference a teapot makes. I keep it simple, enough semi-skimmed milk to match the tea to the colour of a manilla envelope and three sweeteners.

I didn't realise this until I tried tea from a vending machine at work. Whilst the hot chocolate's passable, whatever was masquerading as tea should be outlawed.


----------

